# Jointer value?



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

The same guy I bought my TS from (Walker Turner, great condition) is selling his jointer. I have a hard time getting a sense of what I should be paying for it, so I was hoping you guys could let me know what you think it is worth. I won't post what he's asking for it just yet so as not to bias your estimates.

Here are the details (straight from the seller): "This one is an 8" Yates American (model J-138). It also was completely refurbished with new cutterhead and motor bearings. The motor is presently a 1hp Baldor 3phase. that I run off a VFD. Those are available for about $120. I am probably going to look for a single phase motor to make it easier to sell.I will be looking to get $*** for it. It comes with 5 spare sets of knives, one set dull, the other 4 freshly sharpened. Also includes the original manual and the dust collector adapter."

I asked him to swap in a single phase motor since setting up a 3phase circuit at my house will be a giant pain in the ass.

Thanks for your help and Happy New Years!
Jeff


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*First off*

Buy it without a motor, so you can put a good 2 or even 3 HP Baldor or similar on it. He's got some money in the new cutterhead and bearings?, not spiral is it? So, without the motor my guestimate would be $600 low $900 high. It's gonna cost you around $300 for a new motor, less if you can find a used one. :blink: bill


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think Woodnthings has it about right, $600-$900 w/o motor. Nice looking jointer.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd offer $500 with his 1hp 3 phase tossed in. Then I'd buy a TECO TM50 VFD from FactoryMation. I'd consider upgrading the motor down the road if I thought it needed it.
A new 8" GO656 from Grizzly is a little over $900 with shipping. My offer is a little more than half what a new one would go for. I can always go up from there.
And yes, that it a sweet looking jointer!!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

You're gettin some good feedback above!What a machine is worth can be a deep subject.

If it is a junked,ready for scrapper and you have the resources(machine shop)....there are some real bargains out there.With most runnin a little less than scrap prices.

Another condition is buying "stuff" thats broken,or not complete(motor missing).

Machines that get "sidelined" because shop upgrades to larger/fancier machine can be had on the cheap.

Inherited machines from family member,where theres zero interest in or on the "young-ins" part.

And plenty more.This is nothing new.......there are folks who really enjoy rehabbing old American iron.And it seems to me at least,that their interest is MORE in the rehab than any actual usage of tool?The minor problem is when they start figurin exactly what their time is worth.They start with a 300$ wore-out machine and then rehab it and suddenly find themselves having more in it than potential buyers can go snag a new,albeit Pac rim...new machine.I'd be thinking along the lines of JohnK.

Folks really need to decide,early on....exactly what style or grade of machines you would like in your shop.What works for one may be totally inappropriate in another shop.I like dirt cheap user's that are brainless to maintain and fix.Upgrading or making mistakes is a good way to learn but can get expensive.BW


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The seller is asking $600, so that seems reasonable. I'll see if I can get it for a it less, but he offered to deliver it for me (which is huge since I don't have a truck), so I might just take it for the asking price.

Happy New Years!
Jeff


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds good Jeff. Wow in just a few weeks you went from no table saw and no jointer to a really nice Walker Turner cabinet saw and an EIGHT inch Yates American jointer! You're really cookin' on that shop! What's next a 30" Oliver planer?


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Ha! Thanks John. Sadly, I'll have to settle for a cheapo 12" planer for now. I think I need to get to building projects of substance before I can justify (both to me and my wife) spending a lot more $ right now. 

...but if a good deal shows up on CL, who am I to pass it up


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I got the jointer! Pictures below.

$600 delivered seems like a great deal for this classic American made jointer.

Now I need to get some DC running and I'll be dimensioning boards like a pro...that is once I pick up a planer!

Thanks for all your help,
Jeff


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice jointer, congratulations!


----------

